

Building GeoSenti as Lean Startup - kafechew
http://kafechew.com/2015/06/17/building-geosenti-as-lean-startup/

======
kafechew
I'm working on a hobby project, GeoSenti based on Lean Startup Methodology.

Value hypothesis: SMBs with physical locations of importance (Restaurants,
retails and hospitalities) want to identify the potential customers nearby
them through social media and give them incentives to consume their
services/products, especially during the idle time.

The goal is to test the market with a Minimum Viable Product (MVP), generating
qualitative and qualitative data before committing more resources or just
terminate.

Looking forward to your feedback ;-)

